# I think I'm pregnant again



## jozylynn896

When you guys had your los, did you feel like you still had pregnancy symptoms? I feel so tired, my tummy is hard, weight gain, head aches the whole deal. OH and I have only define it once since i had Noah and i was on the depo already and he pulled out. Did any one feel like this? I am absolutely terrified am i just paranoid? I know I have to test and I will but just wanted to know if any of you felt the same way. 
Hope this doesn't get closed since Idk if I'm pregnant!


----------



## 060509.x

I get it all the time, but its usually down to my contraception. I have the implant, I am constantly getting pregnancy symptoms. Its because of all the hormones.


----------



## jozylynn896

Could the depo be doing this? I got the depo like a bit over a month ago.


----------



## babyjan

Could be the depo, I haven't gone back for my second shot which was feb and I'm still feeling pregnancy symptoms and it done the same the whole time I was on it x


----------



## jozylynn896

I'm just so scared i might just be being paranoid :(


----------



## bsd

I was so paranoid that I could possibly be pregnant again, that I swear I felt a baby move in my belly.. for weeks after I had LO!! :dohh:

Clearly I'm not pregnant.. it's been 5 months now lol but every once in a while I'll feel my belly move like it did when Ben was in there and I think "Ahhh ohh noo it can't be a baby!!" 

hhahaha I'm terrified to get pregnant again.


----------



## MommyGrim

It's very possible it's just side effects from your BC but it's still possible. Do you still get your periods?


----------



## rainbows_x

Felt exactly the same when on depo, only had the and never again. Tes to be sure.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Test to be sure but it sounds VERY unlikely, probably just effects from the depo :flower: xx


----------



## MummyMana

Id say its the drop, its a nasty thing :/


----------



## jozylynn896

I think so too :(


----------



## ClairAye

Not the same but when I had the implant I thought I was pregnant so many times! Most hormonal contraceptives can do this to you, you just realise it more since you've already been pregnant! Test anyway but I highly doubt you are :flower:


----------



## jozylynn896

Thanks Clair! I remember before I got pregnant the minute my period went away I thought I was pregnant lmfao.


----------



## magic93

Test just to be sure, but it could very likely be your birth control. I havent experienced this mind you i'm not on birth control but its impossible for me to be pregnant!!
I cant wait to get pregnant again I know it must sound crazy since Quinsy is so young, but I would seriously consider having another one when my boyfriend comes home.


----------



## jozylynn896

I'm glad I'm not the only one.. Lisa, I'm not sure I'd mind another one.


----------



## magic93

Glad im not the only one.. Everyone says im out of my mind!


----------



## jozylynn896

I'm afraid to tell any one! Even OH. Sometimes he says things like "i want a million more with you" and i wanna say me toi lets try! Lol. But i don't wanna seem like a nut hehe


----------



## magic93

Heheh I tell my man allll the time I want at least 4 more and he says wants another one before hes 30 soo well see what happens this guy gotta get home. But if I could have another one by myself i would


----------



## jozylynn896

Me too :) I'd do it all again. I want Noah to have siblings, but more, I want my grandkids to have a million aunts and uncles! Like I did
When does your oh get home hun?


----------



## magic93

I know its good to have a big family lots of cousins n uncles, aunts siblings.
Dont know when he has court tomorrow but that doesnt mean anythingg hopefully tomorrow tho fingers crossed


----------



## jozylynn896

Aw I'm sorry, lets hope they let him return home! 
Has he met Quincy yet?


----------



## magic93

Hes seen him I bring him there to visit but its behind glass so hes never got to hold him yet.


----------



## jozylynn896

Aw Quincy is so sweet, i swear! Live his little smile. That stinks, i remember when i we little and my dad was locked up, good thing Quincy won't remember though


----------



## magic93

Thank you hun. I know it.sucks but thats how i look at it at least he wont remember any of this thats why i dont mind bringing him there


----------



## jozylynn896

And he gets to see his little Quincy :) so its a win win


----------



## magic93

Yeppp I would never keep his son from him no matter the circumstances jus gotta b positive and make the best of what you got n my little man makes it so easy to see the good in everything even when stuff is bad :)


----------



## AP

Please read the forum rules if you are unsure about posting a thread 



> Teen parenting is for PARENTING related discussions ONLY and is not to be used by females who are wondering if they are pregnant, trying to conceive or waiting to try for question such as "am I/could I be pregnant" "I want a baby" etc. These threads will be closed/removed with no notice and members account will be reviewed by admin.


----------

